# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  NFL 2012 Playoff thread

## Rwy

Its nice some peeps are finally chatting about sports. You would think there would be more chatter about sports on this site but its usually pretty quiet. Anyhow I am def looking for some action this weekend. Down about a g for the season.

I really like the skins (underdog at home) and the under. I think its a low scoring game and skins take it.

----------


## Zodiac82

I obviously second this....it'll be a tough game but I can see us by a field goal....unless they cant figure out our offense then a high scoring affair

----------


## Zodiac82

im REALLY surprised they are underdogs at home....in fact they're the only home team slated to lose

----------


## likelifting

I want the Skins, but thinkin the Hawks pull this out somehow. I like RG3, but Wilson is a close 2nd.

----------


## Zodiac82

> I want the Skins, but thinkin the Hawks pull this out somehow. I like RG3, but Wilson is a close 2nd.


Seahawks have good D but teams have ran all over them which is what the skinz are ranked #1 in....rushing that is

----------


## likelifting

^ Good point. 

I'm hoping RG3 is a little more healthy this weekend. He should be.

----------


## Zodiac82

> ^ Good point.
> 
> I'm hoping RG3 is a little more healthy this weekend. He should be.


as well but he was runnin kinda gingerly on it in the cowboys game....as long as he able to make them respect that aspect thats almost as good

----------


## likelifting

That would be huge if he can make the Seahawk linebackers respect his run ability. If RG was 100%, I'd be picking the Skins.

----------


## Zodiac82

> That would be huge if he can make the Seahawk linebackers respect his run ability. If RG was 100%, I'd be picking the Skins.


hes not 100% and im still pickin them : )

----------


## zaggahamma

i'll put a hundo on the seahawks 

lookin forward to the other games just heard ray lewis back for the ravens dont see how the colts can beat them

praying the vikes have a huge game

bengals vs houston is a toss up should be a good game

----------


## zaggahamma

http://www.footballlocks.com/nfl_futures_odds.shtml

interesting odds

----------


## likelifting

See the Colts odds? 

Last season for them was to 'suck for Luck'. They played it well.

----------


## Rwy

I think rg3 took off the brace this week or Shanny is playing games so they try to plan for a mobile or a ginger rg3. Gotta love the games they playing during the week so teams mentally prepare differently.

----------


## Rwy

> i'll put a hundo on the seahawks 
> 
> lookin forward to the other games just heard ray lewis back for the ravens dont see how the colts can beat them
> 
> *praying the vikes have a huge game*
> 
> bengals vs houston is a toss up should be a good game



Me too I am such an AP fan. Everything he has done this season is nothing short of amazing.

Do you guys think he was on hgh during recover and now? No one in history has done what he has done. Kinda makes you wonder being what we all know

----------


## Zodiac82

> i'll put a hundo on the seahawks
> 
> lookin forward to the other games just heard ray lewis back for the ravens dont see how the colts can beat them
> 
> praying the vikes have a huge game
> 
> bengals vs houston is a toss up should be a good game


rays back but there team hasn't been the same in a while....hes also retiring at the end of the season

Vikings and gb will be a good game no doubt

the last one is a toss up bcuz u dont kno what Houston team is gonna show but I would say Texans

----------


## Zodiac82

> I think rg3 took off the brace this week or Shanny is playing games so they try to plan for a mobile or a ginger rg3. Gotta love the games they playing during the week so teams mentally prepare differently.


exactly

----------


## Zodiac82

> Me too I am such an AP fan. Everything he has done this season is nothing short of amazing.
> 
> Do you guys think he was on hgh during recover and now? No one in history has done what he has done. Kinda makes you wonder being what we all know


it crossed my mind....unless just a wonder recovery but I think he took something.

----------


## zaggahamma

i'm surprised i didnt wonder what steroid too i guess i figure most athletes have or is taking something wrong or not and admire his recovery either way....i read an article that had a quote from his doc saying that it is likely he will be even stronger/better NEXT season 

yes those odds are so enticing...i'm sure that if you wait til the next weekend the odds will cut down tremendously so now is when it is the biggest payoff if u can pick the teams..i personally would pick 3-4 big payouts then add the patriots and shithead greenbay as safety nets to recover half to most of my bets pretty much betting that the broncos dont deserve that 2-1 favorite status

no team is the same team week to week actually but i'd hate to be facing that ravens defense

----------


## likelifting

> Me too I am such an AP fan. Everything he has done this season is nothing short of amazing.
> 
> *Do you guys think he was on hgh during recover* and now? No one in history has done what he has done. Kinda makes you wonder being what we all know


I think he did. He took something, is my guess.

----------


## Rwy

Yea I think so too

I dont care either way its still a remarkable come back

----------


## RaginCajun

i am saints fan but live in houston at the moment

this town was buzzing about a month ago, it has quieted down some

i hope they win but i do not think it will be an easy game for them, the bengals are tough on D

----------


## likelifting

So Rwy is this the thread to make playoff predictions? Or do you want to start another thread for that? Seems like it'd work here but don't want to hijack if you wanted this thread just for discussion.

----------


## zaggahamma

> So Rwy is this the thread to make playoff predictions? Or do you want to start another thread for that? Seems like it'd work here but don't want to hijack if you wanted this thread just for discussion.


i asked him he said predict away

unless you say green bay

----------


## likelifting

This weekends games

*Saturday*

Cinci @ Houston

Minni @ GB

*Sunday*

Indi @ Balt

Seattle @ Skins

----------


## likelifting

This weekends games....I'm going with Houston, I won't pick GB but say the Minni is going to lose, Balt and Seattle.

----------


## Rwy

> So Rwy is this the thread to make playoff predictions? Or do you want to start another thread for that? Seems like it'd work here but don't want to hijack if you wanted this thread just for discussion.


no bro do your thing

----------


## Rwy

> This weekends games....I'm going with Houston, I won't pick GB but say the Minni is going to lose, Balt and Seattle.


I only bet when I think the udog has a shot. Last year I rode the giants every game and made about 4000. Would have made more but I took the over on the 49ners game which is always stupid.

----------


## Rwy

I wish people would talk more about sports in here. I am pretty much banned on all sports boards on the internet lol

----------


## likelifting

> I only bet when I think the udog has a shot. Last year I rode the giants every game and made about 4000. Would have made more but I took the over on the 49ners game which is always stupid.


If you want to make some money, take my picks in #25 and take the opposing team.

----------


## Zodiac82

> This weekends games....I'm going with Houston, I won't pick GB but say the Minni is going to lose, Balt and Seattle.


what about seattle and washington

----------


## likelifting

Houston
GB
Balt
Seattle

Seems like every game could go either way. No gimmies, imo.

----------


## Lunk1

go pack go!

----------


## Rwy

Man Joe Webb sucks

----------


## likelifting

^ Agree. Not good. He doesn't get PT, but still. 

Watching Minni in the playoffs hurts a little bit cuz my Lions couldn't even finish ahead of them in division. Shows how bad we were this year.

----------


## Rwy

Def felt like a wasted spot

----------


## Lunk1

> Def felt like a wasted spot


If we can get past San Fran...Lambarti comes home again!

----------


## likelifting

Does GB have home field throughout?

----------


## likelifting

> Def felt like a wasted spot


TV ratings might have wanted Stafford, Megatron and Suh, but the outcome would have been the same.

----------


## DB1982

> TV ratings might have wanted Stafford, Megatron and Suh, but the outcome would have been the same.


Yeah with the Lions not in the playoffs.
The Refs will have to find another team to f**k over now. 
The Refs this year were the worst in my recent memory.
I'd like to see A.Peterson win a ring he deserves it. P.Manning n Denver are my pick to win it all though.

----------


## zaggahamma

too late for detroit and too late for AP

about refs...they suck every year and about the same from this view point and i guess its just a point a view as who they are f'ing over...i usually see bad calls both ways but yes sometimes its more against one team...

the attack/tackle on AP's head in last nights game was a very interesting no call....i just cant figure out that hitting the helmet call/controversy and i NEVER agree with certain players getting more protection that others

----------


## likelifting

I thought I saw a couple rough hits on AP. I could be way off on this, but I thought back to what Rwy said about AP 'having some help recovering from knee surgery' cough cough, and if other players know and don't like it? The reason that could be way off is because maybe a lot of the league is using something. But if some of the players feel AP didn't play by the rules, they'll police themselves. 

^ flame away at that.  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Man Joe Webb sucks


I came in late for the game....what happened to ponder

----------


## Zodiac82

> too late for detroit and too late for AP
> 
> about refs...they suck every year and about the same from this view point and i guess its just a point a view as who they are f'ing over...i usually see bad calls both ways but yes sometimes its more against one team...
> 
> the attack/tackle on AP's head in last nights game was a very interesting no call....i just cant figure out that hitting the helmet call/controversy and i NEVER agree with certain players getting more protection that others


I too was shocked at the no calls for hitting and grabbing of the head....one play he was actually pulled down by his helmet

----------


## Rwy

> If we can get past San Fran...Lambarti comes home again!


I dont dislike green bay but rodgers kind of annoys me. Great great football player but he is the type of qb i like seeing getting hit.

----------


## Rwy

> I came in late for the game....what happened to ponder


Injury from last week kept him out of the game. Joe Webb could not hit the side of a barn ysterday

----------


## Zodiac82

> Injury from last week kept him out of the game. Joe Webb could not hit the side of a barn ysterday


he was horrible

----------


## Rwy

Shanny is going to get this kid killed. Why is he running the ball at all today. Its crazy

----------


## Rwy

Seems like this game changed tides once we all were able to see how hurt rg3 still is

----------


## Zodiac82

> Seems like this game changed tides once we all were able to see how hurt rg3 still is


games changed tides when we couldn't stop them on 3rd downs

----------


## Zodiac82

and I dont kno why it seemed like we abandoned the run

----------


## Zodiac82

really changed when we lost the ball on the snap and gave them the easy td

----------


## zaggahamma

all changed tides when the seahawks came out of shock from their mouths getting smashed in the first quarter

about the flame comment above...no flame but i JUST DONT see it....i think AP commands respect from all players

and i like the rodgers comment above...just seeing that fvcker smirk and smile over any fvcking thing he does makes my blood boil i pray the day someone unloads on his smug skinny ass

great late game today til rg3 just couldnt go...agree with the comment about shanahan no way should he have been carrying...those 2 backs especially 46 were doing more than enough

----------


## Zodiac82

its funny how on the two plays he got hurt....no one touched him

----------


## Zodiac82

> great late game today til rg3 just couldnt go...agree with the comment about shanahan no way should he have been carrying...those 2 backs especially 46 were doing more than enough


like I said we abandoned the run for whatever dumb reason

----------


## Zodiac82

im proud of them though NFCU east champs playoffs appearance....bright future ahead....im usually upset for a good 4 days when they lose but im not that upset....more disappointed

----------


## Rwy

> all changed tides when the seahawks came out of shock from their mouths getting smashed in the first quarter
> 
> about the flame comment above...no flame but i JUST DONT see it....i think AP commands respect from all players
> 
> *and i like the rodgers comment above...just seeing that fvcker smirk and smile over any fvcking thing he does makes my blood boil i pray the day someone unloads on his smug skinny ass*
> 
> great late game today til rg3 just couldnt go...agree with the comment about shanahan no way should he have been carrying...those 2 backs especially 46 were doing more than enough


Or when he does the blow the smoke from his finger like he shot a hand gun. I mean it does not get anymore homo sexual than that move.

----------


## Rwy

> im proud of them though NFCU east champs playoffs appearance....*bright future ahead*....im usually upset for a good 4 days when they lose but im not that upset....more disappointed


You guys are def going to be scary but if you dont abandon the read option rg3 will never make it through one full season

----------


## Rwy

If I was snyder I would fire shanny. I know that sounds crazy but this kid should have never suited up today and the skins probably had a better chance with cousins out there. Too keep him in after that run he had when he went out of bounds around end of first quarter which is really where you could tell he re injured it and that
s where there offense stopped and the game changed. The hawks were def saying he was hurt again. That play in the thrid quarter should have never have happened.

Glad dr andrews came forward today

----------


## likelifting

When you look at the hit a couple/3 weeks ago? and then watched him play V Dallas last week(hurting), you had to know he was going to be hurting. Seahawks are a good team. We saw what they did to the 49ers a couple weeks ago. Seahawks >>> Dallas. Way better. 

It was a lot of RG3's decision to play if NFL Network was correct. I think it was NFL Net where they said that. At least he was walking on the sidelines after he went out. Hope he didn't do any more damage to his knee. If RG3 said he wanted to play, Shanny's hands were tied, imo.

----------


## Rwy

Yea def saw him limping. Obviously the removing of the brace comment was to get the othet team to prepare differenlty. RG3 had no business out there


Did you see this? This is the famous Dr who has brought back players careers after terrible injuries (drew brees). I mean what are the odds this comes out before the game. IMO he knew what happened today was going to happen. A coach needs to think critically. Did anyone really think the skins would win the super bowl. 

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com...re-enter-game/

----------


## likelifting

^ I didn't read it but heard comments about it all day. I saw the doc at the game and he went out on the field when Bob went down. I just hope that he didn't do more damage to the knee today. He, Bob, didn't look upset after he came out. I think it'll be ok. 

You wonder what Cousins could have done out there from start to finish. But if Shanny didn't play RG and the Skins lost and it was leaked the RG wanted to play and Shanny wouldn't let him, Shanny would have been roasted. It ended up being a lose lose situation for Shanny.

----------


## Rwy

> ^ I didn't read it but heard comments about it all day. I saw the doc at the game and he went out on the field when Bob went down. I just hope that he didn't do more damage to the knee today. He, Bob, didn't look upset after he came out. I think it'll be ok. 
> 
> You wonder what Cousins could have done out there from start to finish. But if Shanny didn't play RG and the Skins lost and it was leaked the RG wanted to play and Shanny wouldn't let him, Shanny would have been roasted.* It ended up being a lose lose situation for Shanny*.




Didnt think of it that way. You are right

----------


## zaggahamma

How about AP's doctor for RG3 and some of sly's best bone health supplements

----------


## Zodiac82

> You guys are def going to be scary but if you dont abandon the read option rg3 will never make it through one full season


I wouldn't say abandon it but maybe have a two back set and run the option like normal but instead of rg runnin it pitch it to the second back

----------


## Zodiac82

> If I was snyder I would fire shanny. I know that sounds crazy but this kid should have never suited up today and the skins probably had a better chance with cousins out there. Too keep him in after that run he had when he went out of bounds around end of first quarter which is really where you could tell he re injured it and that
> s where there offense stopped and the game changed. The hawks were def saying he was hurt again. That play in the thrid quarter should have never have happened.
> 
> Glad dr andrews came forward today


it wouldn't surprise me if Snyder had a hand in rg playn....probably to shabby to let him play

----------


## Zodiac82

> How about AP's doctor for RG3 and some of sly's best bone health supplements


ill take it lol

----------


## zaggahamma

either way no hurry rg3 can enjoy the playoffs like the rest of us now  :Smilie:

----------


## likelifting

> it wouldn't surprise me if Snyder had a hand in rg playn....probably to shabby to let him play


It seems like Snyder has moved out of the spotlight a little bit from his early days, but agree with you. I don't think he'd be able to stand by with such a big decision and not get involved.

----------


## Rwy

wow partial acl tear for RG3

----------


## Zodiac82

> It seems like Snyder has moved out of the spotlight a little bit from his early days, but agree with you. I don't think he'd be able to stand by with such a big decision and not get involved.


exactly

----------


## likelifting

> wow partial acl tear for RG3


Thanks for the info. 

Do you know if it was known FOR SURE that this occured yesterday? This wasn't from a couple of weeks ago, right? 

I would think it would have happened yesterday or he wouldn't have been ok'd to play if they knew this before the game. ???

----------


## Zodiac82

> wow partial acl tear for RG3


smdh

----------


## zaggahamma

partial means good right? i'll google it

----------


## Rwy

> Thanks for the info. 
> 
> Do you know if it was known FOR SURE that this occured yesterday? This wasn't from a couple of weeks ago, right? 
> 
> I would think it would have happened yesterday or he wouldn't have been ok'd to play if they knew this before the game. ???



http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...gests/?hpid=z2

----------


## Rwy

> partial means good right? i'll google it


He tore his acl in college so while I know one is better then the other its still really bad for him. He has the skill set to be a drop back traditional QB. That whole offense has to change or this kid will not make

----------


## likelifting

> A third person familiar with the case, asked whether the ligament damage is new or a matter of previous injuries showing up on Griffin’s MRI, said: “That’s what we’re trying to find out.”


Well there you have it. 

Funny how the Washington Senators got skewered for not playing ??? the pitcher after X amount of innings and now they might get skewered for playing someone who is injured. 

Skewered (sp?)

----------


## likelifting

I was way, WAY off on this Atlanta Seattle game. Thought Seattle would go in there and at least make a game of it.

----------


## likelifting

There we go. 20-7. On the board.

----------


## likelifting

^ NVM, this one is over. 

Atlanta 49ers.

----------


## likelifting

I guess I might as well go lift or something.

----------


## Times Roman

I'm predicting Oakland in 2014!!!!!!!

Go Raiders =)

----------


## zaggahamma

> ^ NVM, this one is over. 
> 
> Atlanta 49ers.


may have counted your chickens too soon

----------


## zaggahamma

i mean YOU DID count your chickens too soon....barring a run back

----------


## zaggahamma

omg

i cant see

i thought htere was only 11 seconds left.....

field goal range??

wow...wut an ending

----------


## zaggahamma

wow wut a weekend of games

----------


## Zodiac82

> wow wut a weekend of games


I kno all down to the wire....exciting

----------


## likelifting

> may have counted your chickens too soon


Never in doubt.  :Smilie:

----------


## likelifting

I'm going try some reverse psychology to see if we can make this a game. 

This game is over. Pats winning big. No chance of the Texans coming back.

----------


## Zodiac82

> I'm going try some reverse psychology to see if we can make this a game.
> 
> This game is over. Pats winning big. No chance of the Texans coming back.


lol yeh I dont think it's gonna work on this one

----------


## DB1982

These playoff games so far have crazy good. Got to love this S**t.

----------


## zaggahamma

lol crazy for sure...all the games close til the vareen train came to town

----------


## Squats33

The Flacco Bomb! An nobody gave Baltimore a chance!

----------


## zaggahamma

> The Flacco Bomb! An nobody gave Baltimore a chance!


i sure as hell did..now i'm torn...love both ne and balt....and now that the nfc has gotten rid of the filth...i am happy with both those teams but am fascinated with colin kaepernick...just dont think either of those afc defense can hang with that offense for 4 quarters

----------


## Rwy

I am pulling for tony gonzalez man. Poor guy won his first playof game in 16 years lol

----------


## likelifting

I'm tired of the Ray Ray love already, but would still like to see, my buddies team, the Ravens and Atlanta.

----------


## zaggahamma

i think it will come down to who is smash mouth enough to inflict pain on the ball carrier and force turnovers

----------


## likelifting

49ers and Atlanta will prolly be a pretty close game. The Pats would seem to be the biggest favorite of the weekend. 

edit: Which means there will be a blowout in the NFC and Pat Ravs will go into OT.  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh exactly just the opposite of whats to expect....lol

any given sunday

----------


## Zodiac82

> The Flacco Bomb! An nobody gave Baltimore a chance!


yeh how they let that play happen is beyond me....but good win....was pullin for Denver though....woulda been nice to see Payton win after how they did him in denver

----------


## Zodiac82

> and now that the nfc has gotten rid of the filth...


her hey heeeey lol

----------

